# classical composer who was afraid of dogs, any contry prohibits hudge dogs im scared!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok i admit i confessessed to god and repent i real hates dogs, i was biten about 5 time in my life ouch !! and i ususally curse and said you S.o.b(sorry for vulgarity) even the small dog bite as hell.

:tiphat:


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey profundis,

sorry to hear about your bad experience with our canine friends, well, they are friends to me. 
But I agree that there are many agressive and unpleasant dogs around. Usually the owners are to blame!

Wouldn't know about any composer who was afraid of dogs, Grieg apparently liked them


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A musical doggy story: “Quantz is described as tall and stout in person, grave in disposition and rough in manners. He played the tyrant over the king; but Fortune avenged Frederick by making Quantz the slave of his wife, as she was of her lap-dog. This circumstance led C.P.E. Bach one day, in a party of musical friends, to propose this riddle: “What is the most powerful animal in the Prussian dominions?” As nobody could resolve it, Bach said: “This formidable creature is Madame Quantz’s lap-dog. Such is its power that Madame Quantz herself is afraid of it; Quantz is afraid of Madame Quantz; and Frederick, the greatest monarch in the world, is afraid of Quantz.”


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Avoid Wagner. He liked dogs, but it's not like you needed another reason. 

While single women get accused of being crazy cat women, Czerny and Ravel prove that there might be crazy single cat men too.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Brahms was accused, probably by Wagner, of killing cats with a "sparrow-killing crossbow" that Dvorak had given him, and then using their dying wails in his music. But Brahms, fine fellow that he was, would never have shot a dog.


----------

